# Coyote bait



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Can a person use a road kill deer for coyote bait in Ohio?Can you just pick one you see off the road,does it have to be tagged?Do you put rebar through it to anchor it or hang it?Thanks for any info.


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't know the legallity's of it but do know of or should I say heard of someone who would drag one out on the ice at Piedmont and sit in there cabin and pick them off with a .270 when they came out for a snack . It as pretty cool sit and drink coffee open a window and pull off a 200-250 yd. shot . Did rattle the walls a bit - from what I've heard.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

To be in possession any wild deer "part" you must have a tag attached to it. So no you cant pick up road kill to use as bait. I would call the odnr and find out how you can obtain one. 
We have used road kill deer at work for educational purposes. It's a government agency and we have to tag all the deer and notify the odnr.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I get mine from a buddy who works for the street deptment here where i live.
Guess i never thought of the legal ramifications. If worse came to worse, i'd probable use a doe tag on it, be a lot less hassel and probably cheaper.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

You can get a carcass permit from the ODNR with 1 phone call, doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

SongDogBuster said:


> Don't know the legallity's of it but do know of or should I say heard of someone who would drag one out on the ice at Piedmont and sit in there cabin and pick them off with a .270 when they came out for a snack . It as pretty cool sit and drink coffee open a window and pull off a 200-250 yd. shot . Did rattle the walls a bit - from what I've heard.


never was much of a coffee drinker ! ")


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Got the neighbors cat in my trap. Bet he'd make good coyote bait.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 286301
> 
> 
> Got the neighbors cat in my trap. Bet he'd make good coyote bait.


That looks like my daughter's cat!!


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I just call the County Sheriff. A deputy will drive out, look at the carcass and give me the paperwork. Pretty easy.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

They say to stake the carcass down so the yotes can’t drag it off. I’d like to try it after ML season


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I use the hide, head, and bones from the deer that I kill, tag, and butcher. I pull the hide over the head , debone it, and stake down the entire left over carcass down in one piece. You need to stake it down or it will be drug off.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

call dnr in your area they will give you a tag for free


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I use the hide, head, and bones from the deer that I kill, tag, and butcher. I pull the hide over the head , debone it, and stake down the entire left over carcass down in one piece. You need to stake it down or it will be drug off.


^^^Either this or hang it from a tree. A buddy of mine hangs his. He has several location on his property he rotates yote hunting from....and he night hunts mostly. He'll lower the roped/cabled carcass at night when he hunts. Raises it out of reach during the day. In this weather, the carcass lasts a long time without rotting.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

The problem I have in my area are the eagles. Had the carcass from my muzzleloader kill out for yote bait, but it only lasted 5 days and was picked clean by 4 eagles. Two adults and two juveniles. The more harsh the weather the quicker they pick it clean.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Maybe try the hanging method then, that could help with the eagle problem. Or try covering the carcass with a tarp during the day.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Buck-Eye said:


> The problem I have in my area are the eagles. Had the carcass from my muzzleloader kill out for yote bait, but it only lasted 5 days and was picked clean by 4 eagles. Two adults and two juveniles. The more harsh the weather the quicker they pick it clean.


I find that quite interesting. I guess i never thought about rapters scavaging a carcass.
I got a real shock last winter when i had a barred owl scavaging my deer carcass. I knew eagles would scavage, but i never thought an owl would. He was there every night til that carcass was done for.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have hunted the past 45 years. Am a beginner coyote hunter. Went out calling at dusk last week. I did call one in, but didn’t get a shot. I am now getting more serious about it.

I loaded a road kill deer on my hitch hauler today. Took it out to my buddy’s farm. Chained its neck and back legs to a tree. Located it the edge of thick woods that joins a large,short grass field. I plan to hunt in a well camouflaged tree stand about 35 yards from the bait. Deer rarely detect me from this stand, so I don’t thiiiiink 35 yards is too close in this situation ? Any suggestions other than applying good deer hunting skills? 12 gauge vs 22 mag? I lean toward the 12 gauge auto at that distance.... although the scoped rifle allows for better vision as daylight fades. A lot of coyotes out in this rural farming area. I’m hoping the deer will last a couple weeks before it’s eaten to the bone?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Was out at the edge of the yard yesterday afternoon about 4pm cutting a tree that had fallen in the yard. Was adjusting saw chain, glanced up and here comes a yote running down off the wooded hill passing no more than 40yds from me...and me with no gun.
It was running fast as though something was chasing it but didn't see anything behind it. First thought I had...other than not having a gun to kill it was maybe the bobcat I saw last week was chasing it.
At any rate, it was not wasting any time.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Probably a bigfoot, FW......LOL


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Probably a bigfoot, FW......LOL


Coulda been!!!
You know they get spotted from time to time in this neck of the woods.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

For real?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> For real?


Absolutely!!!
http://squatchable.com/report.asp?i...+interesting+photos+taken+at+Clear+Creek+Park


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thats crazy, FW. I would love to see one just to be sure they exsist.
Be careful out in your woods, my friend. I wouldn't want you to get the tar whooped outta ya by one o them critters.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Thats crazy, FW. I would love to see one just to be sure they exsist.
> Be careful out in your woods, my friend. I wouldn't want you to get the tar whooped outta ya by one o them critters.


Gonna have a pea shooter with me even in the yard from now on. 
If'n they jump on me, they better chew my booger hook off first before I get a chance to use it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Many years ago I used to know where Fayette County dumped there road kill deer at on Deer Creek state park, not sure if it’s the same or not but I always thought about staking it out.


----------

